# lab results



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

TSH 0.09 L 0.35-5.00
T4 Free 2.0 H 0.8-1.8
T3 Total 93 60-181
Vitamin D (25, OH) 28.7 Deficient 10-30
IRON 58 L 60-180
TIBC 292 265-497
Ferritin 48 10-291

According to these results, I am anemic and hypothyroid. I was told to wait until I saw the endo to make any changes. I wish they had run the Free T3. Does vitamin D have anything to do with calcium?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Technically I think your numbers are hyperthyroid.

Vitamin D aids in the absorbtion of calcium according to my doctor.


----------

